# Thinking about going with Van Meerhout



## newtexas (Oct 22, 2013)

looking for a dog for family companion, weekend schutzhund, and furry friend, in Texas. Considering Van Meerhout, any advice good or bad or even stories and personal experiences would be welcome


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry, I have no clue. Just bumping you back up. Hopefully someone with advice will post.


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

I've only heard good things, but my main source is agility folks. A friend was considering them for an agility puppy awhile back, but the breeding didn't pan out ( and they eventually found out Aline couldn't breed). From everything I heard, Jessy is wonderful to deal with and very willing to talk about her dogs. Why not shoot her an e-mail or call her?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

newtexas said:


> looking for a dog for family companion, weekend schutzhund, and furry friend, in Texas. Considering Van Meerhout, any advice good or bad or even stories and personal experiences would be welcome


A friend and former roommate has a dog from them (~2.5 years old i think) Lived with me his first few months, and i've done a good bit of the helper work for him. Top sport. Nice dog.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I have no experience with them as a puppy customer, however we bred to their leased male, Ike, last spring and I found them Rob fabulous to deal with. Very cooperative, very friendly, very knowledgeable and very dedicated to producing good GSDs.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I haven't dealt with them personally but I believe one of their dogs is a top rated agility dog.


----------



## newtexas (Oct 22, 2013)

I just wanted to thank everyone for there comments.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

I love Rob and Jessy. They are great to work with, very helpful and knowledgeable. And they have really nice dogs to.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Van Meerhout German Shepherds

More info on their website. Seems like a great place. I love that they have a brag about one of their dogs being top agility dog on the front page of their website!


----------

